# "Must Have" list of EOs



## sakura1024 (Jul 24, 2011)

What would you include in your "Must Have" list of essential oils? Which oils can you not live without?


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Peppermint
Spearmint
Sweet orange
rose geranium
eucalyptus
teatree
lavender
they're pretty much my regulars.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

Be careful with EOs and make sure you do research on containdications before using them in any products.

I agree with Natty but I really like lemongrass and clary sage. Also, I've found ginger helps to anchor sweet orange. Many people have recommended litsea cubeba as an anchor but I haven't used it so I don't know how well it works from personal experience.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 24, 2011)

Lavender
Patchouli
Cedarwood
Lemongrass
litsea cubeba
Folded Lemon
Folded Orange
Pink Grapefruit
spearmint
peppermint
eucalyptus
cinnamon
clove
rosemary
clary sage
anise 
tea tree
black pepper

Would love to add cardamom and fresh ginger but too spendy for me right now.

Edited because I forgot a couple.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes Hazel, lemongrass too.
Perfect sub for those pesky citrus EO's that won't hold in CP.


----------



## DottieF. (Jul 24, 2011)

PATCHOULI
lavandin grosso
10 fold sweet orange
5 fold lemon
spearmint
peppermint
black peppper
clary sage
geranium
rosemary
nutmeg


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Yes Hazel, lemongrass too.
> Perfect sub for those pesky citrus EO's that won't hold in CP.



I didn't realize lemongrass would help anchor EOs. I haven't used it in soap; only in scrubs. Generally I use lime in soap.

Oh! I forgot...I love lime.   

Actually, I'm listing what I like but I'm living without at this time. I've run out of lime, lavender, clary sage and one more which I can't think of at this time.


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2011)

news to me, too.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> nattynoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say 'anchor' I said 'sub'... substitute. Just so I'm clear.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

Oops...sorry. 

Why can't Hazel read?


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 24, 2011)

You're right Hazel.   I should of elaborated.
Funny how when one person misunderstands it has a snowball effect, like chinese whispers...lol 

I do find lemongrass to stick really well in CP. Other citrus EO's not so. When I first starting soaping I liked my citrus eo's but soon learnt they just don't hold... :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 25, 2011)

No, you did say subbed. I just didn't read it carefully. 

I've had good luck with EOs if I'm doing HP. I should try lemongrass since I still have some left. Hmm...I need to drag the crockpot out next weekend.   

Sorry SBrooks - I didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## lsg (Jul 25, 2011)

SBrooks said:
			
		

> What would you include in your "Must Have" list of essential oils? Which oils can you not live without?


lavender
sweet orange
lemon
litsea
lemon grass (I use this in insect repellant spray)
citronella (Used as an insect repellent.)
bergamot
allspice
sandalwood (I don't use much of this, but love it.)
cedarwood (Great with sweet orange)
geranium
pink grapefruit
lime
nutmeg (great in men's fragrances)
spearmint
peppermint
tea tree
vetiver
Ylang Ylang


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Sorry SBrooks - I didn't mean to hijack your thread.



No problem, Hazel... hijacks can be fun!

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone! I have studied aromatherapy for a while and know the uses and most of the contraindications of the oils. I just wondered what other people's preferences were. I have a narrow group of scents that I like, so I thought it would be nice to find out what everyone else likes as well to make sure when I stock up, my supply is well rounded.


----------

